
Configuring Some Key Production Settings for MongoDB on GKE Kubernetes - rbanffy
http://pauldone.blogspot.com/2017/06/mongodb-kubernetes-production-settings.html
======
jacquesm
Hey Ricardo, 9 submissions in 20 minutes are you on a mission?

